# Newbie Outbacker Here



## Ryguy (May 16, 2012)

Hello All,
Well where do i start..., just towed my new outback 312bh home though the rockies. It was time to update or existing travel trailer, was a 2004 Cougar 304bh.......shhhhh. Don't tell anyone ive switched teams,lol. After comparing the two new models, it was a pretty easy thought process. The 312bh was so much more modern than the cougar 31sqb. The out door kitchen on the outback rocks!! And just a better floor plan in general. We loved our cougar and would have gotten another but they are not keeping up with the "Jones", so to speak. I have read alot of the forums on here already, and it seems most are satisfied with thier OB. We are using it properly for the first time this weekend and am so excited. But after reading all the posts on here i have decided i had better bring a big tool chest to try to sort out all of the imperfections on the 312's. As, apparently they have blind techs working at keystone. And after its 3600 km road trip home from the dealer, i keep finding more and more problems with it. The plastic fender skirting is cracked around the screw heads, water leaking under tub, wall paper issues, skylight cover on the inside has stripped and craking plastic around the screw heads, cabinets need to be adjusted again and retightened. And some of the decals are lifting just slighly. Then as far as PDI goes, i asked for a ladder to inspec the roof, of course they did not have one where the tt was parked. The roof and slides toppers where not washed, saw dust elverywhere i look now that the tt was towed. And i know i will find more after testing it out this weekend. I am very capable of fixing most issues myself and would rather do it myself than have some dealerships 16 year old trying to figure it out. Are these issues the norm for tt's now days? All comments, suggestions, opinions are welcomed and appreciated. Should i ask for money back to make the repairs? Do i contact keystone directly for parts? And how about the small pealing issues on the decals?, a few of the corners are lifting just a little. A few on here say not to glue them, and a few have said to use some sort of nail polish? I am not up to date on my nail polish brands, so suggestions of what works would be great. I know i can remove them all easily with a heat gun and could reapply them myself, as i did a few on my cougar.... Very time consuming, so id rather seal them instead. All decals on the sunny sides of trailers do weather and crack, but polished and waxed mine regularly, and had very little problems and it was 7 years old. Looking forward to all your wisdom and feed back. Oh and the reason i like doing the work myself is i make sure to do it properly because it is mine,lol. I know some of you will say let the so called experts deal with it, but bottom line is i know i will take the time to get it done right, not just to make money on it. I am very old school that way, its kind of like being a parent,lol. Whos gonna teach your kids self respect, respect of others, and life skills in general? Yes there are good teachers and good daycares, but at the end of the day......... No ones cares for, and teaches a child like a loving parent. And thats why i love and married my Wife,lol... Because she has the skills i lack. Anyhoo ... Thats my two bits for the day.

Enjoy the camping season, and may your journeys be safe, your hot dogs well dressed and the beer ice cold!!!
Cheers all


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new OB. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats and welcome! To be honest, I'm a bit surprised at the number of defects you've found. Decals don't usually peel and plastic doesn't crack until the unit is several years old. Sawdust and loose screws are normal for Keystone, and even the occasional water leak. If you find more and bigger issues, I'd definitely involve the dealer or Keystone. Many people have received free decals to replace those that are peeling or faded.


----------



## Ryguy (May 16, 2012)

Ok thanks Insomniak,
I'll keep the decal thing in mind


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you get the PDI from the link in my signature? A lot of the issues you are having might have been found before you left the dealer. I still recommend going over my PDI, as this will help you completly inspect the trailer. Then you will have a complete list of issues and you can decide if you want to tackle them yourself or take the trailer to a Keystone service center.

I have direct contacts at Keystone, so if you have issues getting the stickers you can PM me and I can help. My front decal were starting to peel last fall and Keystone sent me a complete replacement at no cost.

Welcome to the site...Glad you're here


----------



## Ryguy (May 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for the tips and I will go over your PDI on next set of days off, cheers


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Could not help but smile while reading your post. Welcome!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Another 312BH owner......congrats and welcome to the club. I agree that you've found lots of things that don't sound normal. I suggest sending pics to dealer and Keystone. And, while you're fixing things, you may as well do a few mods. The link in my sig has pics of mine, and I still got a couple to add.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a few loose screws, poorly cleaned up areas from construction, but nothing like you are experiencing. If you purchased from a reputable dealer, make a list from Oregon Campers pdi and ask your dealer to fix it. Your Outback should have a minimum 1 year warranty on the things you described


----------

